# Gold Meadal in Wine Makers Magazine Comp 2012



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations! That is a fast finish. Do you think it will still get better?


----------



## greg zechman (Nov 2, 2010)

way to go wvmj...it sounds like great wine


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Vance G said:


> Congratulations! That is a fast finish. Do you think it will still get better?


Thanks and yes, they always get better. Our meads are usually bulk aged a year in the carboy and bottled and are very good to drink, I have read many people saying you have to wait a couple years for meads to be drinkable but we never believed that so we got to enjoy ours much earlier  Since we have switched to using better honey our meads have gotten better than when we just used storebought clover. WVMJ


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

Since we have switched to using better honey our meads have gotten better than when we just used storebought clover. WVMJ

Store bought ???? isn't that corn syrup mixed with a little honey shipped in from china ?????


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Congratulations! That is GREAT! Hopefully I'll be able to start this next year (making wine/mead). At least I know where to go to learn...right here! Again that is GREAT and congrats!


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

You guys help me keep my bees alive and well and I will help you make some great mead. You already know how to take care of bees, making mead is a lot easier! WVMJ



notaclue said:


> Congratulations! That is GREAT! Hopefully I'll be able to start this next year (making wine/mead). At least I know where to go to learn...right here! Again that is GREAT and congrats!


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Great work. Looking at your site you seem like you would fit right in with NAFEX, the North American Fruit Explorers.


----------

